

Ask HN: Anyone up for drinks tomorrow (Friday) night in SF? - whysocurious

It's Friday night and you have done enough work for the week. Let's meetup and talk about non-tech stuff..like if Hillary will run for POTUS? :)<p>I'm happy to do the organizing if there's enough interest.<p>------<p>Attending:<p>SilasX<p>whysocurious
======
SilasX
If this is just the two of us, I'm out. I also didn't realize that it was
"non-tech stuff" which may be scaring away people.

------
donuts
i can do next friday! or coffee/working sessions with people at a cafe
sometime.

(saw your other thread on building friendships in SF--cool that you are
actively kindling and organizing this!)

~~~
whysocurious
We can do round 2.0 next Friday :)

------
stcredzero
Is this still on?

~~~
whysocurious
Yes! LMK if you'd like to join.

~~~
stcredzero
Ah, LMK = Let Me Know.

------
lucidrains
i would if i were in SF. soon...

~~~
whysocurious
Here's an upvote :)

------
SilasX
Me.

~~~
whysocurious
Cool; will edit the post with a list attendees

